
Implicit Classes in Scala: The Machinery Behind the Semantics (+ Compiler Magic) - gratner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNyoPOyhYpg
======
gratner
How does scalac compile implicit classes? Where does the implicit class get
de-sugared and how is the implicit method represented inside the compiler? How
does scalac search for a matching implicit method? Learn about the machinery
behind the language semantics - the phases: parser, namer, typer and the data
structures: Compilation Unit, Context, Tree, Symbol, Scope - by jumping into
the code.

